# The only thing that's difficult...



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

...Grooming! Everything else is going well but it's the one thing we can't seem to do.

We are trying to get him used to it now just a little at a time as a young puppy but he thinks the brush is a toy. We can touch him anywhere with our hands and he is fine, lift his ears up etc, but when it comes to the brush there is no keeping him still even if he was all relaxed, as soon as the brush comes out he suddenly wants to play with it.

Any tips?


----------



## Sio (Mar 3, 2013)

Feed him treats while you brush ? works with Mungo - but he is very food motivated...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I would brush then pet with my other hand. Brush. Pet. Beemer doesn't like it as much as his coat isn't as easy to work through. Lexi just lies there and then gets mad if I stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I would brush then pet with my other hand. Brush. Pet. Beemer doesn't like it as much as his coat isn't as easy to work through. Lexi just lies there and then gets mad if I stop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Proper girly girl, can she give Lady lessons??


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She's girly girl until you stop. Then she's like a Mack truck in your face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH! Funny! lol


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Have you tried a comb rather than a brush? We have one with rotating teeth that doesn't tug as much as a brush (Amazon have a big selection). We started using it with Cindy from day one - just a few minutes at a time to begin with and she just accepted it. Now she will just lie there lapping up the attention, but if we get a brush out...like yours she just wants to play


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Jill L said:


> Have you tried a comb rather than a brush? We have one with rotating teeth that doesn't tug as much as a brush (Amazon have a big selection). We started using it with Cindy from day one - just a few minutes at a time to begin with and she just accepted it. Now she will just lie there lapping up the attention, but if we get a brush out...like yours she just wants to play


I use one of these. And a slicker brush if they have picked up a lot of debris. But usually gets it all taken care of with this comb. 

http://www.amazon.com/Andis-2-Inch-...=UTF8&qid=1381006169&sr=1-1&keywords=dog+comb


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

and this is the one that I use....Lady hates brushes too...well she hates the comb too but she will tolerate it better than a brush. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4030483&f=PAD/psNotAvailInCA/No


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> and this is the one that I use....Lady hates brushes too...well she hates the comb too but she will tolerate it better than a brush.
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4030483&f=PAD/psNotAvailInCA/No


Ooh. Martha Stewart. Talk about girly girl shee shee.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Ooh. Martha Stewart. Talk about girly girl shee shee.


that is because I am girly girly shee shee!! lol and an Interior so I kind of love everything to match. lol


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> that is because I am girly girly shee shee!! lol and an Interior so I kind of love everything to match. lol


I suppose I shouldn't talk as I named mine after luxury cars.  

I also try to match everything. Just hasn't worked out that way though.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That should have said interior designer

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> That should have said interior designer
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol. Glad you clarified. I wasn't sure if you were cloth, leather, or pleather. Hehe.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has always been that way with brushing and I started brushing her the first week we got her. She was 8 weeks old. She still isn't a fan so I always have treats on hand when I brush her. She gets really excited when she sees the brush cause I guess she thinks it's a game

The job gets done but it sometimes takes a while and it takes two of us. The only part she lets me brush alone is her ears for some reason.

When she was small one of us would hold a carrot and she would nibble on it the whole time


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> that is because I am girly girly shee shee!! lol and an Interior so I kind of love everything to match. lol


So this is where Lady gets her "princess" qualities from


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

We will have a go soon with a combo of gentle stroking and brushing as well as the carrot in front.

Still working out what foods he likes the most. He doesn't seem bothered about peanut butter which was a surprise as everyone always mentions it. He likes cheddar cheese a lot.


----------

